# Hair growing back after wound



## ephisig764 (Aug 13, 2013)

Apparently Boston got into a fight with a cat next door and got a couple good gashes on the side of his face. They don't look deep, but a couple of wounds the size of a small button are on his snout and an inch under his eye. I'm afraid the hair won't grow back. Anyone who has experience with this tell me what happened in their instance?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It'll totally grow back. It may take some time. Bear and I were playing in the house and he ran into a door jamb, scraping a dime sized piece of fur off right under his eye. It's been about a month and it's finally filled in with fur again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It should grow back depending on the wound, but it will take some time. 

Depending on how big the gashes are, he might have a scar like area and the hair may not grow back.


----------



## ephisig764 (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope it does. He looks like a bate dog right now. Our last golden had a tick right on top of his snout when we adopted him that was dead after they treated him. It must have been in there a long time because you could always see the scar right behind his nose.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think the area around the nose is special since there isn't much hair. I bet he might have a small scar there on the skin once it's healed but the hair should come back and you won't be able to see it. My boy likes to mess with the cat and he's got a few small nose scars, but even those heal eventually.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear got a wound on the black part of his nose as well as his muzzle when he was a puppy. I was worried that his nose wouldn't recover to the original colour and that the hair wouldn't grow back correctly. It did, he looks perfect, but it took about 6 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

My puppy scraped off some hair/skin on the top of her nose up into her muzzle when she tried to chew our standing wine rack and got her nose stuck in between two metal bars (she never tried to chew that thing again, it bit back, lol). It was a few months ago (maybe 8 weeks ago?) and its totally grown in now, you can't tell at all. 

Heather


----------

